# Hypnosis cd's



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

heynot personally, but I can see where it would happen. it's someone who understands what is going on and says it out loud. also, falling asleep is OK. I found myslef falling asleep at times too. Sometimes I wake up at the end though whihc is when I knew my mind was definite;ly still absorbing it.you might want to take the question to the CBT and hypno forum., You'll find a lot of people there who've gone through the CDs toogood lucknancy


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

Val... that very same thing has happened to me. I asked Mike Mahoney about it. His response to me was to the effect that it has been known to happen, but it probably isn't a cause for concern. He went on to say that it probably means there are other things going on that may need to be addressed as well. In my case, it was my Dyslimbia for which I now take low doses of an anticonvulsant medication (Depakote).If you can fall asleep that easily, you're doing a whole lot better than I did at first. It's my understanding that falling asleep isn't a problem as the CD's target the subconscious which never sleeps.Agree with Nancy that you might want to post this same message on the CBT/Hypno Forum if you haven't already so that Marilyn, Eric and B.Q. will see it more readily and give you more support.Relax and go with it.... you'll be fine, EvieP.S. Certainly if you have concerns, you could address them with your doctor as well.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Valtaya, The same thing happened to me with session three. I was calm and listening and there was something so honest about what mike was saying that I guess it hit close to home and I started crying and then fell asleep. I listen to the tapes at night and that particular time my fiance was in bed listening with me - I talked about the crying with him the next morning and he said that maybe it was the fact that I spend so much time trying to describe what IBS is and does to my life that hearing someone else state it accurately was a powerful thing. I thought that made the most sense. It is still my favorite session. I listen to the tapes often and have done the whole program twice now. They are the best thing i've ever done for my IBS.I hope they work for you too!-Kac


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

I have just got the hynosis cd's and started them last nite.. I was sooooo impressed.. but I do have to say that during the indroduction I ended up in floods of tears.. it was so strange. I have never cried over my IBS before, felt I had to be strong. But it just felt like all these emotions came flooding out and im not even sure it was ment to happen..  no warning on the cd that it mite happen so I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced that? I even fell asleep before the end of the session... I cant wait to get onto the next session but just wonderd if anyone else had this outburt of emotion?


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi Valtaya, good to see you've taken the plunge and gotten Mike's program. I'm one of the big success stories in that I no longer experience any IBS/D symptoms or accompanying Anxiety or Panic. I always listened at bedtime so I fall asleep too and I sure wouldn't be concerned about your flood of emotions on Mike's introduction. Maybe something in your mind finally realizes that there are better times coming in your life and also remember that even though IBS has a negative effect on our lives, we get used to the IBS and it sometimes becomes like a friend that we learn to deal with. Just as dealing with a death in the family brings mourning, losing a part of our lives also causes emotions. Don't fight it, just let it out and let it go. Keep a positive outlook for a life of feeling better and not being a prisoner to IBS, you will be in charge now and decide what you want in life! Best wishes, Norb


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Val, Norb said some good things there. And I can say that I welled up a bit too the first time I heard that session. For me I think it was partly what Norb said. However, I also think it was an affirmation of sorts. It was very moving to me listen to someone that clearly understood what my life was like with IBS. I also felt relief that someone else really gets it. And I felt hope, which I hadn't felt that deeply in a very long time. So for me, they were all kinda happy & hopeful tears.Enjoy your journey and keep us posted on how you are doing.







BQ


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

I know that I responded with a very caring and helpful message here for Val on this thread yesterday, but it somehow mysteriously disappeared. We're talking about Mike's tapes, right? And I was talking about what he had told me about why I might have been experiencing crying during the hypno. Was there something wrong with that?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Evie, you said that on the main bb.







lolvaltaya, you can email Mike if you have any concerns about this, but it can happen. Norb, did say some good things, actually excellent things.Thanks Norbert and by the way hope your doing well.







valtaya, yes keep us posted like BQ said on how your doing or any questions, but Mike will answer them also if you ever need to email him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

Did I really? .......







*D U H !!*Norb layed it all out the best anyway....


----------



## gebby (Jun 5, 2003)

I just received my CD's. I sure hope this helps. I have tried so many other "miracle" cures and was reluctant to purchase. As soon as I sign off of here I am going to start. I hope it does not matter whether you are male/female. Here it goes, wish me luck all.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

gebby - this is no miracle cure. It takes time - sometimes a lot of time (i.e. be patient, you might not see results for weeks or even months). And it can help tremendously but you'll find few if any of us who tihnk we're cured. BUT it is still hands down the best thing I've done for my IBS. and even long after finishing, I still feel the effects.and nope, gender makes no difference. good luck! the one thing I did notice right off the bat was sleeping better - the only side effect really!nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gebby, post any questions and how your doing on the HT and CBT forum for help and support and just in general. Just let go and listen that is all you really have to do. You might fall asleep even and even that is okay, just go with the flow.


----------



## gebby (Jun 5, 2003)

I started the Audio Program last night. His voice is the most pleasant to listen to. I was very comfortable in listening but at times I felt myself wandering off. I had to catch myself and bring myself back into the program. I did have a few distractions as well, we had very high winds last night and I heard things over the cd. I think I will enjoy the sessions. I think one thing I need to do is learn to relax. It seems my mind is always spinning, it's time to stop and "smell the rose" as they say. I will keep all posted and any words of support/wisdom is much appreciated. I hope to take control of my IBS that I have had for over 25 years. I know this is not a "cure" but I am hoping this will reduce the symptoms and get rid of the negativity I have. I am tired of it controlling my life.Thanks to all.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Gebby, Wish you a pleasant journey.







Let us know how you are doing and if you have any questions.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I second what BQ has said and it seems like your are taking the right position with your IBS, what your saying you experince is very common. All the best and let us know how your doing or post questions.


----------

